# Wind shield wiper cut off switch



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

when frozen tight, i use a gallon of warm/hot water to defrost fast. you might try using a rain repellent on the blades as well, such as rain-x.
this may help prevent buildup. as to a kill switch.... just grab them fast when they come up like i used to! lol

DM


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> when frozen tight, i use a gallon of warm/hot water to defrost fast. you might try using a rain repellent on the blades as well, such as rain-x.
> this may help prevent buildup. as to a kill switch.... just grab them fast when they come up like i used to! lol
> 
> DM


 Thanks for the reply, DM. I guess what you suggest is what I'm doing now! I find it frustrating that the "California" guys hold sway when the big three are designing, and yet there's a 100 million of us out here that have to suffer along with the ice and snow!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

you'd think something called MONTANA would be able to DRIVE there! roflmao

DM


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> you'd think something called MONTANA would be able to DRIVE there! roflmao
> 
> DM


 Thanks for the laugh, DM. I needed that! I'm still chuckling! :thumbup:


----------



## dynamo (Feb 22, 2009)

Wildie said:


> I bought a 2009 Montana van last fall! Its wipers are mounted under the rear edge of the hood! Looks nice when in sunny California, but here in the land of ice and snow (Canada) its a problem! When the wipers get encrusted with chunks of ice, it must be removed manually! My usual method is to lift the blade off the window surface and then let it snap back down, to break away the ice! Repeating as necessary! However, with this van they get tucked back under the hood, when the are turned off. Even if I turn off the ignition, they still return home! I would like to have a 'kill' switch so that I can turn them off, while they are in an exposed position! Ideally, the switch would break the circuit to prevent their return, but would restore to normal once the switch is released! Anybody have any idea on how to do this?


A toggle switch mounted under your dashboard or another convenient location and wired in series with the windshield wiper motor positive terminal or the fuse for it is one option.
You may be able to find the wiring diagram at Parts Source or online.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

dynamo said:


> A toggle switch mounted under your dashboard or another convenient location and wired in series with the windshield wiper motor positive terminal or the fuse for it is one option.
> You may be able to find the wiring diagram at Parts Source or online.


 Thanks for your suggestion! One thing that concerns me, is that a lot of devices on cars these days are controlled from the computer (doors, windows, lights etc) and I wonder if the wipers are done so as well! All this stuff is controlled from the steering column paddle. I doubt that it would be a great leap for this to be done!


----------



## dynamo (Feb 22, 2009)

Wildie said:


> Thanks for your suggestion! One thing that concerns me, is that a lot of devices on cars these days are controlled from the computer (doors, windows, lights etc) and I wonder if the wipers are done so as well! All this stuff is controlled from the steering column paddle. I doubt that it would be a great leap for this to be done!


I understand your concern, however, simply cutting off the positive lead to the wiper moter wth a single pole single throw switch _should_ have no bearing on the vehicles' computer systems.
I'm not 100% sure that there is any feedback to the computers that the wiper motor has actually turned "on".
I'd go for it.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

dynamo said:


> I understand your concern, however, simply cutting off the positive lead to the wiper moter wth a single pole single throw switch _should_ have no bearing on the vehicles' computer systems.
> I'm not 100% sure that there is any feedback to the computers that the wiper motor has actually turned "on".
> I'd go for it.


 There's so much stuff on vehicle these days that gets to be recorded as a fault code, I wonder if a wiper 'malfunction' would be recorded, and cause all sorts of bells and lights to occur!
I would really like to see a wiring diagram for the circuitry!
Would ther be any place on the net where I could find this info?


----------



## dynamo (Feb 22, 2009)

dynamo said:


> A toggle switch mounted under your dashboard or another convenient location and wired in series with the windshield wiper motor positive terminal or the fuse for it is one option.
> *You may be able to find the wiring diagram at Parts Source or online.*





Wildie said:


> There's so much stuff on vehicle these days that gets to be recorded as a fault code, I wonder if a wiper 'malfunction' would be recorded, and cause all sorts of bells and lights to occur!
> I would really like to see a wiring diagram for the circuitry!
> *Would ther be any place on the net where I could find this info?*


Google your question.
Also, check out any Pontiac specific Forums.
Perhaps someone has already "been there, done that".


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

An old beach towel stuffed in there would be a very cheap and easy solution.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

dynamo said:


> Google your question.
> Also, check out any Pontiac specific Forums.
> Perhaps someone has already "been there, done that".


 Good idea! Thanks! I'll do that!


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey Wildie,
Some vehicles have a winter up and summer down position for the wipers. Might be worth checking. Also pick up a set of CAP WINTER WIPERS FROM 
Walmart. These don't have exposed hinges. They are not "cap " brand but they say that on the centre pivot cover


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Chemist1961 said:


> Hey Wildie,
> Some vehicles have a winter up and summer down position for the wipers. Might be worth checking. Also pick up a set of CAP WINTER WIPERS FROM
> Walmart. These don't have exposed hinges. They are not "cap " brand but they say that on the centre pivot cover


 Hmmm! I wonder how they would be changed from winter to summer? This is certainly what I would be looking for! 

Should I trade up to a Lincoln or a Lexus? LOL!


----------



## oregondiy (Oct 24, 2008)

Chemist1961 said:


> Hey Wildie,
> Some vehicles have a winter up and summer down position for the wipers. Might be worth checking. Also pick up a set of CAP WINTER WIPERS FROM
> Walmart. These don't have exposed hinges. They are not "cap " brand but they say that on the centre pivot cover


What vehicle has something you refer to as a winter/summer change for the wipers?

Just curious


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Wildie said:


> I bought a 2009 Montana van last fall! Its wipers are mounted under the rear edge of the hood! Looks nice when in sunny California, but here in the land of ice and snow (Canada) its a problem! When the wipers get encrusted with chunks of ice, it must be removed manually! My usual method is to lift the blade off the window surface and then let it snap back down, to break away the ice! Repeating as necessary! However, with this van they get tucked back under the hood, when the are turned off. Even if I turn off the ignition, they still return home! I would like to have a 'kill' switch so that I can turn them off, while they are in an exposed position! Ideally, the switch would break the circuit to prevent their return, but would restore to normal once the switch is released! Anybody have any idea on how to do this?


Just turn the ignition switch to off with the wipers on. It should stop wherever they are at the time.


----------



## dynamo (Feb 22, 2009)

brokenknee said:


> Just turn the ignition switch to off with the wipers on. It should stop wherever they are at the time.


:thumbup:
Thanks brokenknee!
No wonder I get hedaches all the time.
Over complicate things!
:laughing:


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

dynamo said:


> :thumbup:
> Thanks brokenknee!
> No wonder I get hedaches all the time.
> Over complicate things!
> :laughing:


Your welcome.


----------

